# Show yerself!



## Hillbilly1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Sumtimes nice ta put a face ta a name:  I'll show ya mine ifin ya show me yers!







 A good cigar, yer favorite hat, some rasin jack an yer side by side, life don't get no better en that!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Damn boy, you ARE a hillbilly!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 21, 2009)

Whew Maynard hope you don't go to strange towns very often. I could see where some wimmen and chillins pee the britches if they wasn't used to seeing ya.  Swear if I had a dawg that homely I would consider shaving his  *ss and teachin him to walk backwards Just kidding of course. You a real handsome dude   

bigwheel


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 21, 2009)

Alright Hillbilly....here's me and the boys in the ce-ment pond!


----------



## Hillbilly1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Must be one hum dinger of a pond ta need a canoe fer it!  Yall got some good lookin youngins there!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 22, 2009)

I need Scotty to post one of his pics of me.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 22, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I need Scotty to post one of his pics of me.


The Whippen one was a classic


----------



## 007bond-jb (Feb 22, 2009)

with a suit:





No shirt:






One of my friend Dave


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 22, 2009)

The wife (Valerie) and me at the club house. 
Yea, I had a few.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 22, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I need Scotty to post one of his pics of me.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you.


I think.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 22, 2009)

Great pic of Jim there Scotty!   

Pigs


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 22, 2009)

Woodman, Wittdog, Me, Uncle Bubba, Bruce. 





Pigs


----------



## Unity (Feb 22, 2009)

--John


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 22, 2009)

good pic, looks like a happy little lady!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 22, 2009)

Well where can I send one to somebody who knows how to post em?

bigwheel


----------



## Unity (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll post it for ya, bw. PM sent.

--John


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok thanks..I will go hunting for a suitable pic.

bigwheel


----------



## Hillbilly1 (Feb 22, 2009)

She sure be a cutie!  But she got a finger grown outa her kneecap!


----------



## Hillbilly1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yup, got a granddaughter who be 28 months old, hopin she take an interest in smokin later on.  Don't wan't it endin with me.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 22, 2009)

oomppapy and wife Nancy at oink 08


----------



## oompappy (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey! 
That was easy   
Thanks Pigs


----------



## Unity (Feb 22, 2009)

Here's bigwheel, aka Officer bigwheel.   







--John
(It was sooooo tempting, but I stayed away from Photoshop -- didn't even change the cleaner's to a donut shop.   )


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't think I can top the greatly anticipated pic of BW.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dave, Thanks for saving me, Kevin, and Bruce the trouble!!!! 

A PHOTO OF WHEELER???????? I have been doing this posting stuff since 04, and this is the first time I have seen him out of the closet!!!!!!!!! Way to go Jeff!!!!! Now, when I am in Tejas, I will know to look out for ya! By the way, I am going to the Houston Rodeo this week to cook with Redneck, Buckeye, Ritchie, and Bill.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Unity. 

bigwheel


----------



## DaleP (Feb 23, 2009)

My best side.


----------



## Unity (Feb 23, 2009)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Thanks Unity.
> 
> bigwheel


My pleasure.

--John


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2009)

bw, nice to put a face to the name. Thanks.

Here's a pic of me about as far out of my natural element as I can get. Henley Beach, Adleaide, South Australia. BTW, the Frozen Few shirt got a few comments.


----------



## Unity (Feb 23, 2009)

Way to show the colors! 



--John


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 24, 2009)

Here ya go.  Which one is which?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 24, 2009)

ROFL!  that is an amazing resemblance.


----------



## big dude (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ROFL!  that is an amazing resemblance.



Come on!!!! The pig is WAY better looking and better toned too!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 24, 2009)

Well that is an amazing bit of artistic injuneering to make Bill and his pig pal look so similar. I'm impresed. Now Big Dude is almost as purty as me..nearly. Think Griff should enter the Ernest Hemmingway look alike contest held down in Havanah each year. In case any of you young whuppersnappers don't remember Ernest he was an old grey bearded guy who wrote books and hung out on the beach when he wasn't busy in the bars getting material for the books. Doing research a person might say.  

bigwheel


----------



## john pen (Feb 25, 2009)

Chuck_050382 said:
			
		

> here is a shot after cooking last summer.
> 
> I'm down 38 pounds since then.



What a coincedence.. Im up 38 lbs since then !


----------



## Tony M (Feb 25, 2009)

Here I am at a chili cook-off, roasting some peppers and onions... gotta love my savage tan 8) 

I think I'm the only one who brings a smoker to a chili cookoff in this area


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 25, 2009)

I had to dig out a pine tree last year. I think thats the tip of it stickin out about 10 inches or so in to the left of me in the pic.


----------



## Toby Keil (Feb 25, 2009)

Most of you all know what my mug looks like but here's a pic of my better half and I from Christmas last year.


----------



## Larry D. (Mar 4, 2009)

This is my wife, my son, and me at my son's wedding.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice Pics! Keep them coming! 

Pigs


----------



## swampsauce (Mar 4, 2009)

OK, here is my whole family


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## kickassbbq (Mar 5, 2009)

Here ya go.  At my best.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hate to tell you this rag, but those shorts are gay!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks like a waste of a good hanky to me. Stuff like that is why the Lord give us finger nails ya know?

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 5, 2009)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Hate to tell you this rag, but those shorts are gay!!!



I'd bet $ Woody has a pair just like them! He and zilla where them at queerfest!


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 7, 2009)

No wonder those other two were acting weird all day.


----------



## dollarbill (May 18, 2009)

bump!


----------



## Qjuju (May 19, 2009)

Keep looking at the pigsicle and ignore the ugly guy until you get to the next post!!


----------



## bknox (May 19, 2009)

Summer Picture with store bought corn whisky.





Winter Picture




I typically quit shaving around oct until february or so.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 19, 2009)

so in winter you have to come in the back door?


----------



## bknox (May 19, 2009)

Or I have to stay in the yard with Hop Sing and the chicken


----------



## dollarbill (May 19, 2009)

bknox said:
			
		

> Or I have to stay in the yard with Hop Sing and the chicken


----------



## Puff1 (May 19, 2009)

Griff? Zat you??


----------



## bigwheel (May 19, 2009)

Griff looks like a cross between Wilford Brimley and Burl Ive's..maybe a little Earnest Hemmingway throwed in if we count the beard. You see him you will say to yourself..."I would shave his *ss and teach him to walk backwards if he were my dawg." If you see something like that..that's Griff.   

bigwheel


----------



## dollarbill (May 19, 2009)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Griff looks like a cross between Wilford Brimley and Burl Ive's..maybe a little Earnest Hemmingway throwed in if we count the beard. You see him you will say to yourself..."I would shave his *ss and teach him to walk backwards if he were my dawg." If you see something like that..that's Griff.
> 
> bigwheel



Sound like either Griff's gettin an ugly ticket or BW's gettin a lawsuit.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 19, 2009)

Well I got a picture of bigwheel the other day, and he said he was suffering from swine flu. I don't know, what do you think?


----------



## dollarbill (May 19, 2009)

If he got it from Griff :   It's on!


----------



## surfinsapo (May 20, 2009)

Here's me 3 weeks ago in S.La. I lost 13 pounds since then...


----------



## Adrienne1 (May 20, 2009)

ya look amazing!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 20, 2009)

so you went to eat JB's cooking and lost 13 pounds?


----------



## Hillbilly1 (May 20, 2009)

Well sapo, ya hang round here an we put that weight rite back on yall!


----------



## surfinsapo (May 20, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> so you went to eat JB's cooking and lost 13 pounds?


JB eats a lot of diety foods..... :x 






			
				HillBill said:
			
		

> Well sapo, ya hang round here an we put that weight rite back on yall!


 I'm gaining it back as we speak...


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 21, 2009)

*Think we did this before?...oh well here's a couple a mugshots*


----------



## Rag1 (May 21, 2009)

Gotta thing going on with your truck, eh.


----------



## surfinsapo (May 21, 2009)

Wow Joe, you look just like this guy I used to go surfing with..


----------



## DJ (May 21, 2009)

DJ & Th Pit


----------



## Hillbilly1 (May 21, 2009)

DJ, nothin like a great pit an a fine cigar!


----------



## DJ (May 21, 2009)

We think a lot alike!!
dj



			
				Hillbilly said:
			
		

> DJ, nothin like a great pit an a fine cigar!


----------



## bigwheel (May 21, 2009)

Dang DJ..that's impressive. Tippin the hat your way as we speak. Fine color co-ordinated pit. Who is the old guy in the red shirt? That your Daddy or Grandpappy maybe? Thanks. 

bigwheel





			
				DJ said:
			
		

> DJ & Th Pit


----------



## DJ (May 22, 2009)

Thanks BW (I think)....pic was taken shortly after a little flareup...  
That's a pretty impressive pic of yurself. Nuttin but respect for you and all the lawmen out there. Just bought a cord of shagbark from yur ole bud, The Perplexed Possum. He's doing well, but not doin' a lot of cookin these days. Pretty much jus catering I think.



			
				bigwheel said:
			
		

> Dang DJ..that's impressive. Tippin the hat your way as we speak. Fine color co-ordinated pit. Who is the old guy in the red shirt? That your Daddy or Grandpappy maybe? Thanks.
> 
> bigwheel


----------



## bigwheel (May 23, 2009)

Well glad to hear the catering bizness is making a hand for ya. Mighty fine looking equipment. Whut has ever become of our old mutual pal fellow Mainer aka the Protruding Opossum? Ain't heard out of that boy in a coons age. 

bigwheel


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 27, 2009)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Wow Joe, you look just like this guy I used to go surfing with..



*Crap!...I sure feel bad for him!!!! * 

*How long ago? I lived down South for a number of years back in the late 80's early 90's... 
drank a lot and pretty much functioned unconscious. Maybe it was actually me..........* 

*I do remember some surfing and Mullet net casting... 
but be damned if I can remember who with!*


----------



## allie (Jun 4, 2009)

I think I participated in one of these a few years ago. These were taken about a month or so ago.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 4, 2009)

GReat pictures!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 4, 2009)

Dang I'm in love yet again. Mighty purty pics there Allie.

bigwheel


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Allie, got any more shots? 8)


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 4, 2009)

I think the thong bikini shots would be appropo to borrow a term from the Frog Eating Frenchies meaning...OK. 

bigwheel


----------



## allie (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks!  No, I don't have any more right now.......lost about 35 lbs since January so all my pics are of a much larger me.  Still working on losing more and toning up.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 5, 2009)

Well good for you Allie. I have decided to shed a few pounds too. I have moved over to Lite Beer. Figger that should help some. 

bigwheel


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 5, 2009)

Bog Wheel git yer arse down here and we can paddle some kayaks out to the oil rigs and do some fishin. You'll lose pounds doing that. Do you like to hit golf balls at tourists on the beach? Oh hell, just come down here for a good ole humid south Texas holiday!!  Guess where this is?


----------



## Hillbilly1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Wen't ta the doc last week, he told me I lost 5 pounds, told him I'd get right on tryin ta find it!


----------



## allie (Jun 5, 2009)

ROFL!


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 5, 2009)

Ain't sure of the structure but its mighty purty. As far as golf I like to ride around in the cart and drink. Hitting balls is too dangerous for the innocent bystanders. I also don't like the Ocean cuz it always smells like dead shrimp and everything that swims or floats will bite you. I will meet you at Hazel Bazemore park on the River over by 5 Points and show you how to haul some big Blue Cat's outta the aquaduct which carries agua to Robistown over there. I used to catch them so big outta there you could cut steaks off their lips. Don't fish in the River no..all you will catch is crabs. Which can also be caught at the Yellow Rose Convention Center if a person aint careful. Wonder if that place is still in bizness? At one time it supposed to have the biggest dance floor in Tejas. It was right next door to the Bumble Bee. 

http://www.baysfoundation.org/map.pdf

bigwheel



			
				surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Bog Wheel git yer arse down here and we can paddle some kayaks out to the oil rigs and do some fishin. You'll lose pounds doing that. Do you like to hit golf balls at tourists on the beach? Oh hell, just come down here for a good ole humid south Texas holiday!!  Guess where this is?


----------



## Hillbilly1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Catfish!  Now yall talkin!


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 5, 2009)

Hillbilly said:
			
		

> Catfish!  Now yall talkin!



Ima catfish lover too. I dont eat it enought though.


----------

